# JD 850 Won't Start



## amartin544 (Mar 17, 2011)

After beating my head against the wall I finally logged on to ask for help. I have a JD 850 3cyl yanmar diesel compact tractor. The tractor was running near perfect however, after changing all fluids/filters I attempted to start the tractor and realized that I needed to bleed the air from the fuel lines. After bleeding the fuel lines the tractor ran for sometime but would shut off. I have attempted to bleed the fuel lines again and they appear to be bled properly. Now the tractor won't start. One of the main things that I've noticed is that the hand throttle was once a little tuffer to engage and disengage but is now much easier to turn on?? The battery is charged, engine turns over, thermostart heats up. Please help. Thanks


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

By chance when throttle arm push one way or the other should it shut engine off..instead of key..maybe throttle arm has adjustable rod.


----------



## amartin544 (Mar 17, 2011)

I solved the problem today. I loosened the bolts that held the injectors on a bled air out of those lines. Thanks for your help.


----------

